# Frosty's Costume WIP - Dracula's Gary Oldman-esq Dress and Accessories



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

What a kewl idea. The pattern is beautiful and interpreting it à la Oldman is a very interesting idea. Very creative.


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks Halloween Lady


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Frosty you MUST have SOME sewing experience because I wouldn't even go there - trying to sew a beautiful dress like that. I think doing those pleats might be challenging? Maybe mix the silver color with some of that deep red too. Im not loving the ruffle on the neck though.


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

Matrixmom thanks. I've consulted a few friends who are more veteran sewers so I am hoping I have enough guidance to pull through. 

I have to say I agree can't stand the ruffles at all. It looks hokey. I am going to leave that bit off, and will leave it plain if I can't add maybe a lapel or a fur collar instead.


----------

